# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Sò Siêu Âm !!!

## nzhuhu

Anh em ơi, có ai đã tìm hiểu và làm sò rung siêu âm thì chỉ dạy em với. Em hy vọng sử dụng sò siêu âm để rung khuấy trộn dung dịch và có độ nóng cùng 1 lúc. Xin chân thành cảm ơn anh em.

----------


## ngocbh2001

Bạn nói rõ dung dịch bạn trộn là gì?số lượng 1 lần trộn là bao nhêu?

----------


## biết tuốt

lấy máy rửa siêu âm dùng luôn chắc được??

----------


## Fusionvie

Em pha Resin vào Cyclohexanol trong cốc thủy tinh, sau đó đặt thẳng cốc vào máy rửa siêu âm, bật máy, quấy nhẹ, dùng máy sấy tóc nâng nhiệt, rất hiệu quả.

Bác chủ mua máy rửa siêu âm mà làm, khỏi cần tìm hiểu.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, bác Fusionvie có rành hóa chất ko, cho em hỏi thăm tí

----------


## Fusionvie

> Ui, bác Fusionvie có rành hóa chất ko, cho em hỏi thăm tí


Em cũng không chuyên bác ạ, chỉ là công việc yêu cầu đến đâu thì tìm hiểu đến đó thôi. Bác cứ PM cho em, nếu đúng cái em đã làm thì em có thể chia sẻ được.

Trở lại vấn đề của chủ thớt, siêu âm chỉ hỗ trợ pha trộn ở dạng tế vi, còn chủ yếu vẫn phải khuấy. Nếu cụ quyết làm máy khuấy siêu âm, cụ nên kiếm cái máy khuấy từ, có chế độ sấy, rồi chế mấy con sò siêu âm dạng gián tiếp vào cốc thủy tinh là ổn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nzhuhu

Trời đất ơi, may mắn quá xá luôn. Anh em là cao thủ nên em có hy vọng rồi. Em trích xuất tinh dầu Trầm Hương anh em ah. Hiện tại em làm phương pháp Nhiệt là đun sôi - ngưng tụ và sấy, hao tổn nguyên liệu đốt và quá trình trích xuất cũng mới đạt 70 - 80% ah. Em định làm mô hình thí nghiệm dùng sò siêu âm vừa rung hỗn hợp bột + nước và tạo nhiệt luôn rồi có thể phải ngưng tụ nó lại. 1 phần rất quan trọng nữa là nhiệt độ, em mong rằng dùng sò siêu âm sẽ mang lại hiệu quả cao cho việc điều khiển nhiệt độ 1 cách dễ dàng nhất.

----------


## Fusionvie

> Trời đất ơi, may mắn quá xá luôn. Anh em là cao thủ nên em có hy vọng rồi. Em trích xuất tinh dầu Trầm Hương anh em ah. Hiện tại em làm phương pháp Nhiệt là đun sôi - ngưng tụ và sấy, hao tổn nguyên liệu đốt và quá trình trích xuất cũng mới đạt 70 - 80% ah. Em định làm mô hình thí nghiệm dùng sò siêu âm vừa rung hỗn hợp bột + nước và tạo nhiệt luôn rồi có thể phải ngưng tụ nó lại. 1 phần rất quan trọng nữa là nhiệt độ, em mong rằng dùng sò siêu âm sẽ mang lại hiệu quả cao cho việc điều khiển nhiệt độ 1 cách dễ dàng nhất.


Bác mua con máy rửa siêu âm, có chế độ sấy chắc là đc. Liên hệ với mấy bác trên này, có bác bán tầm 500k/chiếc về làm thí nghiệm

----------


## vopminh

> Trời đất ơi, may mắn quá xá luôn. Anh em là cao thủ nên em có hy vọng rồi. Em trích xuất tinh dầu Trầm Hương anh em ah. Hiện tại em làm phương pháp Nhiệt là đun sôi - ngưng tụ và sấy, hao tổn nguyên liệu đốt và quá trình trích xuất cũng mới đạt 70 - 80% ah. Em định làm mô hình thí nghiệm dùng sò siêu âm vừa rung hỗn hợp bột + nước và tạo nhiệt luôn rồi có thể phải ngưng tụ nó lại. 1 phần rất quan trọng nữa là nhiệt độ, em mong rằng dùng sò siêu âm sẽ mang lại hiệu quả cao cho việc điều khiển nhiệt độ 1 cách dễ dàng nhất.


Theo ý bác chú mình thấy bác muốn làm cái Ultrasonic Vaporiser, giống như cái máy xông tinh dầu hoặc máy tạo khói bằng sò siêu âm Fogger Humidifier công suất lớn. Mình nghĩ nếu lấy cái máy rửa siêu âm là ko phù hợp vì ở cái máy rửa con sò bị hàn chết vào đáy chậu, trong khi muốn tạo khói thì họ cho chất lỏng tiếp xúc trực tiếp với mặt rung của sò. Mình cũng đang ủ mưu dùng Ultrasonic transducer để chiết xuất tinh dầu đây cụ.

----------


## nzhuhu

Chào bạn Minh, nếu bạn trích xuất những loại dầu từ Củ Quả thì dễ mà, dùng cái loại Sò Siêu Âm có đầu Horn hay ( vòi khuyếch đại ) là làm được mà nhưng cũng phải hỗ trợ thêm phần nung nhiệt và ngưng tụ. Có anh em nào đang bán sò siêu âm, mạch điều khiển thì hú em với.

----------

vopminh

----------

